# Please vote for Jade!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My baby girl is one of the 10 runner ups out of over 3,000 submissions! What an honor! We are so excited!!! 

Some of the runner ups have Facebook pages, so they have more exposure, but we aren't giving up!!! 

Vote for little Jade. It only takes a second. No registration. 

She's in a Santa Claus box, with a red Santa hat on, and the background she's on is cream colored faux fur. 

Please vote Jade!!!!!

A Fun Information Site On Teacup Chihuahua Dogs | Famous Chihuahua

Thank you in advance!!! xxxxx


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

of course we will vote for Jade


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

Vote done  xx good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Done. Jade is by far the best picture out of the top 10.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very very much! xoxoxo


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I voted but not sure if it worked on my phone. I'll try again later on my computer.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you, Krystal! 



coco_little_bear said:


> Done. Jade is by far the best picture out of the top 10.


Awwww, thank you very much! xxx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg! I saw Jade on there yesterday! There was an ad for famous chihuahua on my Facebook page. I will def vote for her! Goodluck to you and your little cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I voted for sweet little Jade! Hope she wins (-:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I voted  Jade is so cute.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm relying on my phone for internet use over the cellular data network, and the page doesn't work right on my phone - however, my wireless router should be arriving tomorrow and I'll finally have internet, and THEN, I'll vote and tell my Facebook friends to vote too.  Good luck!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I voted


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ofcourse I will vote for that sweetie!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Precious pic. She's so adorable!! I voted.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Voted! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, little Jade got my vote! What a precious picture!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much, ladies! xxxx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Voted! Jade is by far the cutest!  xx


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Voted! Good luck x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gotcha..good luck Jade!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you, ladies! xxx

Voting still going. Please continue to help us out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Voted! Jade is by far the cutest!  xx


Awwww, thank you so much!  xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Please continue voting. Polls still open. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

JADE

A Fun Information Site On Teacup Chihuahua Dogs | Famous Chihuahua


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Of course voted...and liked on FB!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so very much! xxx


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Voted for Jade 


x


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

That was easy to vote... And she is just the cutest!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she's definitely the cutest !!! I voted for her earlier today


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I voted for jade, she's adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so very much, ladies! xxx I truly appreciate all your support!!! I'm still in shock that we made it in the top 10. Such an honor!!!! I'm a very proud Mommy!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you haven't voted for Jade, polls are still open. 

A Fun Information Site On Teacup Chihuahua Dogs | Famous Chihuahua


----------

